# [OT] The Birthdays Thread



## randomling (Mar 4, 2003)

I know we're not supposed to start extraneous threads but I wanted to be a nice, friendly, wishing-everybody-happy-birthday thread person. That way everybody will love me. 

Happy Birthday today to Ruin Explorer and Cohen.


----------



## Maldur (Mar 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday to all, and a happy GM's day and just a plain happy day for the rest of the planet


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 4, 2003)

Happy happy happy happy happy happy birthday!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 5, 2003)

And Happy Birthday to Dimenhydrinate, Justin Case, Excalibur,donm61873, and Sami! May you all have a wonderful B-Day. 

Edit: Took damn out.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 5, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *And Happy Birthday to Dimenhydrinate, Justin Case, Excalibur,donm61873, Sami, and Perkele! May you all have a wonderful B-Day. *




Perkele means "damn" in Finnish.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Perkele means "damn" in Finnish. *



I didn't know that. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. Might not be quite a happy birthday for him/her after all...


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *That way everybody will love me. *




But everybody already loves you.  You didn't know?

Oh, and happy birthday, guys!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

And Happy brthday today to Jackie the Blade and Droid101!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 6, 2003)

Sniff, sniff, you forgot about me!!!

I just turned 18 on march fifth, one day after Dm's day.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 6, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Sniff, sniff, you forgot about me!!!
> 
> I just turned 18 on march fifth, one day after Dm's day. *



Happy Birthday! I'm sorry you got left out, but i didn't see you name listed on the forum page. The bounty on my head just went up, didn't it?


----------



## randomling (Mar 6, 2003)

Well... suddenly I couldn't get to the computer for two days! Happy birthday to everyone with a March 6th birthday!

Oh and hugs to Buttercup.


----------



## randomling (Mar 7, 2003)

Today it's The Jarhead, Brisk-sq, Darkchylde, Hervis, and JackShadow, so many happy returns you guys! *waves*


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 7, 2003)

Still 3 months for my birthday to come up. Are you going to post this every day Randomling?


----------



## randomling (Mar 7, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Still 3 months for my birthday to come up. Are you going to post this every day Randomling?  *




If and when I'm online, and until the Mods shut me down!

Of course, not everyone put in their birthday.


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2003)

Happy birthday to Flynn today! 

I wonder if anyone whose birthday I've mentioned actually reads this thread? If you see a birthday person around the boards, spread the love! 

Or community spirit, at least. (I just remembered I'm British: love isn't really me...)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *
> Happy Birthday! I'm sorry you got left out, but i didn't see you name listed on the forum page. The bounty on my head just went up, didn't it? *




Heheheh, I still have that Pic around: WANTED: TEDDYBEAR, DEAD OR ALIVE

ah there it is!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Happy birthday to Flynn today!
> *




Gone with the Flynn?  Our Man Flynn?


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gone with the Flynn?  Our Man Flynn? *




Flynn the Flynnperson. Do not know Flynn personally, but wish him (or her) a very happy birthday all the same! (See: I'm adorable.)


----------



## Timothy (Mar 8, 2003)

And on march the 9th, I congratulate the following people:

The Grumpy Celt (30), Frawanaz (20), nilus (25), AFFeditor (33), The_Cap'n , GamerWoman , DM_Fiery_Fist


----------



## randomling (Mar 8, 2003)

Timbo, you beat me to it!!  

Happy birthday to all you guys... even though I don't know you. Eventually, someone I know is going to turn up! Just for fun, here is your birthday horoscope (courtesy of iVillage):



> Style and content are equally important. Rushing through this event should be the last thing on your mind. You've been feeling a little chilly lately, but you have your ways of turning up the heat.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Mar 9, 2003)

* Wonders if the thread will still be alive in December.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> ** Wonders if the thread will still be alive in December. *




I'm hapoing as well


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 9, 2003)

And Happy Birthday to Moridin!


----------



## randomling (Mar 9, 2003)

We will keep it alive till December! Oh, yes!

Hm, did I miss Moridin? Happy b-day Moridin?


----------



## randomling (Mar 10, 2003)

Happy birthday today:

Power Muchkin and Stygarr2!

If you see either around the boards, wish them happy birthday!


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday Alzrius!


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 11, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Alzrius! *




Thank you Teddy Bear!


----------



## randomling (Mar 11, 2003)

Happy birthday Alzrius! 

Also Chriskaballa (15 today) and animesuperman (20 today). Both younger than me, snarl. Many happy returns guys!


----------



## arwink (Mar 11, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Happy birthday Alzrius!
> 
> Both younger than me, snarl. Many happy returns guys! *




Relax, there's plenty of us here older than you


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Randomling!  

Since you started this thread, you're probably the one to ask...how do I get my name down there on the birthday list on the main forum page???


----------



## randomling (Mar 11, 2003)

Add your birthdate into your profile, I think!


----------



## randomling (Mar 11, 2003)

Huh. Can't seem to find how to do it from investigating my user cp.  

Mods, can you help?  Not just a community supporter thing, is it?


----------



## randomling (Mar 12, 2003)

Today's birthdays:

7thlvlDM is 26 today. I like 7thlvlDM because he's contributing to my research project -- HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDE! 

JDRay is 36 today.

Rizcar is 30 today.

persath is 28 today.

Have a great birthday everybody!!


----------



## randomling (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, I need to remember to do this more often!

Happy birthday to:

Jon Mines (32), Alessio (24), Alessio Pauri (24), Tallow (32)

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 31, 2003)

It's my birthday tomorrow! I'm bumping this thread now so you remember to congratulate me tomorrow...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2003)

I happen to have been born on Halloween. Anyone else have some odd birthdays?


----------

